# how to haul haybines on a trailer



## opcruzer (May 7, 2016)

I am looking to purchase an older new holland haybine (either 492 or 489 or similar) and am wondering how hard they would be to get on a deckover trailer sideways and then remove the tongue for transport (anything I find is 150-300 miles away). I have also found a couple new holland 499 haybines down in the $3-4k range and may try to do the same. I have a deckover trailer with ramps that I can set on the side, but how hard would it be to back up the ramps and once on the trailer can I set it down enough to try and strap over it a couple times (as most of the shields are just sheet metal). Given most of the 489 and 492's are in the $1500-3000 range and the 499 in the $3-5k range is the 499 that much better? I cut 30-50 acres once or twice a year and currently use a 9' sickle mower, and everything gets small squared.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Tongues are often designed to be removed for transport.

If lifting gear is available it might be easier to lift it on and off. Machines are often designed with lifting points.

I have just bought a Taarup disc mower conditioner about a 5 hour drive away, and that is how I am planning to move it.

Roger


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Is that the style haybine that pivots about 90° into transport position so it can be pulled down the road? If so it may be an easy load on a deck over with the tongue left in place.


----------



## opcruzer (May 7, 2016)

The 499 is a hydro swing style, but it won’t turn enough (it has stops on each side) to get it 180 degrees either way and the old ones (489 and 492) have the hitch on the side.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

I loaded a 9 foot discbine on a deckover at an angle with the tongue on. Parked next to another trailer to load.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

489 has the pto thru the tongue so it would be more work to remove and they are wide just have to set it on cross ways with the hitch folded put blocks under it and leave the rest of the hitch hang off the passenger side with a red flag


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

14' or less I would jut pull it down the road unless you had to go threw a metro area.Figure your route out before hand.Avoid rush hrs.Lowest traffic time I've found is 8-11 AM.

A main road with a good paved shoulder is better then a back road with no shoulder


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

opcruzer said:


> The 499 is a hydro swing style, but it won't turn enough (it has stops on each side) to get it 180 degrees either way and the old ones (489 and 492) have the hitch on the side.


On the 499 take top cap off at pivot. Drive a tire iron under tongue at pivot end so it will ride up over stops . You will need to load at a bank or dock. Hauled many 499 with hitch at 90 degree . Was still to wide for bridges etc . I think you will find that on 489/492, but it can be done .

I would go with the 489/492 a little less to go wrong and be worn out at knife drives and reel . If you are going to buy one with bad rolls do your homework .


----------



## BarnyardEngineering (Jan 14, 2019)

Having a dry ditch or berm to pull up along side makes loading and unloading much easier. Loaded a 21-hole grain drill sideways once by backing alongside the road where the road went level and the field dropped. Made a perfect loading dock.

Did a discbine similarly. Backed it up sideways, set it down, set the hitch on the jack, then turned around with the loader and picked up the tongue and folded it up against the machine. I know you can't fold the tongue that much, but the principle is similar.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

I bought a 489 and had the guy deliver it. He had it on a gooseneck trailer with the tongue removed. We took it off with a bobcat and it was maxed out. You might be able to do it with a tractor and a frontend loader?


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I purchased a 489 several years ago and a JD 530 from the same person. Backed the 530 up the ramps made onto trailer raised ramps pulled 530 up until jack was on edge of the trailer. had a set of 10' heavy ramps off another trailer. Lined up 489 slotted trailer for ramps loaded the 489 set it as low as possible on 4x4 blocks chained both pieces down with cross boom tie down set up. Removed tongue on 489 with FEL. All you have to do is back the two pivot bolts off and slide the tongue out. I went ahead and pulled the bolts out of the guard and front bearing block and removed the PTO shaft then backed the pivot pins out and removed the tongue and was glad I did the metal around the lower pivot had cracked and was letting the 489 lean too far forward and the PTO shaft was starting to rub the inside of the tongue and the front bearing was on its last leg. It was a good thing I did not just red flag the tongue and drive 4 hours to the house as I would of not known the tongue was cracked and the bearing was bad until the pto shaft was cut into or the tongue came completely out . If you have not checked the tongue on your 489 or similar models I would get the unit on level ground let down to the lowest cutting height block it up or use jacks and jack stands to support the unit except for the tongue. When you get the tractor unhooked you can move the tongue left and right and up and down to check for a problem. This 489 looked like it had never seen a day of rough treatment when in fact it had been pulled fast in rough fields or that is what the 1st owner said. He even gave me money back after seeing the damage.

Brian


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

This thread is a few months old so not sure if this is still helpful, but this is exactly how I had my 488 delivered. Pushed it up sideways and tongue was removed. Tongue and PTO were very easy to reconnect---just one large bolt for the tongue. Don't know how this is on the 489.

When I unloaded it, we hooked the tongue up, I hooked onto it with the loader of my tractor and pulled it down. It was a little harrowing for sure.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> When I unloaded it, we hooked the tongue up, I hooked onto it with the loader of my tractor and pulled it down. It was a little harrowing for sure.


HayJosh................... good to see you're back. 

Larry


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

r82230 said:


> HayJosh................... good to see you're back.
> 
> Larry


X2,

Shelia (or X3 with Jeff  )


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Was wondering were you been. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

r82230 said:


> HayJosh................... good to see you're back.
> 
> Larry


You can see my profile is still broken (everybody's name is a link you can click on but not mine). So somehow I can post but do nothing else.


----------

